# How much can you dip?



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Weighted dips, how much, how many and what do you weigh?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

i do 3 sets of ten bodyweight after every chest session, just to finish it off and boost me int my triceps workout. 200lb and still cutting.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Three sets of ten for triceps. Bodyweight +15kg. Weigh 14 stone.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bw+20kg, 3 sets of 8


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> bw+20kg, 3 sets of 8


What do you weigh?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

3 sets of 5 with 50kg strapped


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

only done bodyweight + 15kg to date. really aggrevates my bicep/tricep tendonitus unfortunately.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you guys take your own belt to hang the extra weight on. my gym dont have one!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a maxi muscle one. Been using for dips and pull ups the past year. Twenty quid


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Mey said:


> 3 sets of 5 with 50kg strapped


Good effort, how much do you weigh? I can just about manage one set at 50kg before reverting down to 45kg.


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

jay101 said:


> Do you guys take your own belt to hang the extra weight on. my gym dont have one!


I bring my own neoprene belt (£15 monster supps), not too keen on the bulky leather ones.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Heaviest was BW (80kg) plus 40kg for 6 reps... not that heavy at the moment though, currently 20kg on the belt for two sets of 12.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

2 sets x 16/20 reps, deep & slow at end of push day. Just body weight of approx 90kg (around 200lb).


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Most I have ever done is BW (103kg) +40kg for 4 sets of 10, but it hammers my elbows so jjust do +20kg now for reps normally about 20-25.


----------



## CHEB32 (Oct 28, 2011)

What are you wanting to do? Cut, bulk, ect?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

CHEB32 said:


> What are you wanting to do? Cut, bulk, ect?


Very obscure first post & totally unrelated to topic, but welcome anyway!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

20kgs on top of bw of 108kgs , 3 sets of 8


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i just stick a DB between my crossed over legs, ghetto style. 86kg BW plus 15kg DB


----------



## trueukg (Oct 22, 2011)

bw is 15 stone 2lbs i do two sets, 1 moderate warm up of 10-12 reps at 20kg then aim for 6-8 reps as heavy as possible which is 35kg at the minute. i do these last thing after shoulders and tri's


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Heaviest I have done is 2 reps on a 5-0-1-0 tempo with 72.5kg at a bodyweight of 84kg.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

3 sets of 8 supersetted with flyes

weight 16.5


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

80 kg strapped on 7 reps and my weight is 75 kg


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i just stick a DB between my crossed over legs, ghetto style. 86kg BW plus 15kg DB


Same here, no dipping belt.

I use a 20kg DB. My mate uses a 35kg one which is really ackward.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

60kg 3 x 8 at 235lbs


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

BW 97kg + 40kg, 3 sets of 10 reps. Pretty happy with that as only started them last week first time in year.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

40kg for 6-8 reps. 50kg for about 3.

I do 3 sets and a 20kg warm up set on arm day to kick things off. 89kg bodyweight, bulking.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I can do 5 reps with 50kg strapped to me.

I weigh around 180lbs (13 stone).


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

recently i've been maxing out at 6 reps of 60 kg when the plates are available, every repitition after that is just sloppy tbh. my weight when cut last time i checked was 94 kg


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

3 x 15 bodyweight only. 80kg


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

chris_civic said:


> I bring my own neoprene belt (£15 monster supps), not too keen on the bulky leather ones.


I have a neoprene belt for when squatting just not sure about hanging weight from it its velcro fastened .

Think ill just buy a proper dipping belt.

Any recommendations anyone?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Best I've managed is +40kg for 6 at ~90kg BW.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

jay101 said:


> I have a neoprene belt for when squatting just not sure about hanging weight from it its velcro fastened .
> 
> Think ill just buy a proper dipping belt.
> 
> Any recommendations anyone?


We've just brought out a dipping belt.


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

jay101 said:


> I have a neoprene belt for when squatting just not sure about hanging weight from it its velcro fastened .
> 
> Think ill just buy a proper dipping belt.
> 
> Any recommendations anyone?


Personal preference, I dont have a huge waist and I find the neoprene belts are alot more comfortable and easier to use. Iv'e been using the PhD Nutrition Neoprene Dipping Belt from monster supplements for over a year now. Though it does say add an extra 5 - 20kg, I've been consistently using adding 40-45kg for awhile with no issues at all.

The myprotein belt doesn't look bad and supports upto 100kg too if you don't mind leather.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

60kg plus bodyweight (17stone) for 6-8 reps

too heavy to feel for chest though just strains the joints


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Bodyweight (180lbs) for about 8 reps. Workout at home wouldnt want to chance extra weight as I do the 2 chair method


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

chris_civic said:


> Good effort, how much do you weigh? I can just about manage one set at 50kg before reverting down to 45kg.


 I'm just over 12 stone! At 5ft 6 though


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

How much can you dip?

Bout 6 inches! 5 secs,10 reps.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

My best so far dips for triceps bw = 86kg + 40kg on belt for 8 reps


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

can only do body weight 200LBS


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Havent got a dipping belt I used to hold a dumbell in my legs but it would pull my hamstrings trying to hold it 

Just do 4x15 after my check workout.I'm 83kg


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

i was doing 2 sets of 12/14 body weight to warm up then 3 or 4 sets of 10/12 with 10kg added & thats to parallel - I weigh between 66 & 69kg depending on how greedy I've been :lol:

Am just starting to do a few BW dips again now after a long lay off due to RC injury, am very happy though


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

the only thing i can dip is my fingers into a bag of haribos............

fckin constantly


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

3 reps: BW + 35kg @ 130kg bodyweight (Probably need to get them deeper to be honest)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Two boxes of 20 nuggets in bbq sauce does the trick normally


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I've done a set of 6 with 60kg but I now feel that weight was un-necessary. I was shaking and on the edge with each rep, pure ego training... Now Id rather use half the weight with a deep stretch, higher reps and more sets.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Remember Liz Kalsi (Kinsella) coming to my gym and performing dips with 60kg strapped round her waist. Whole gym stood still. Little Freak.


----------

